# Problemi Audio con scheda HDA-INTEL

## Hanoi

Ciao a tutti.......sono nuovo di questo forum..........e purtroppo già all'inizio vi chiedo un aiuto..........

La mia scheda è una conexant hd (Venice) della famiglia ICH7

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep Codec

Codec: Conexant CX20549 (Venice)

lsmod | grep snd

snd_seq_dummy 4868 0

snd_seq_oss 30592 0

snd_seq_midi_event 7936 1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq 47472 5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device 8844 3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_intel 239768 0

Il mio grosso problema è che non riesco a sentire l'audio tolto con qualche espediente poco pratico........

Ogni volta che faccio il login ottengo il seguente errore:

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device

Per rimediare ho provato un casino di metodi ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla che mi faccia funzionare in maniera adeguata la mia scheda...il primo è:

#rmmod snd-hda-intel

#modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptop

modules-update

Riavvio X e sento l'audio ma al riavvio successivo ritorno da capo.......anche provando con:

echo "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" >> /etc/modules.d/alsa

Allora pensando che si tratti di un problema riguardante i soli permessi ho provato,senza rimuovere nessun modulo, ad utilizzare chmod con i sticky bit :

#chmod 775 /dev/dsp

Anche in questo caso sento l'audio ma il mixer non mi riconosce la scheda e al riavvio successivo sono sempre da capo.......

Inoltre ho provato anche a dare i permessi:

#chmod a+rw /dev/dsp /dev/mixer /dev/sequencer

In questo caso sento l'audio, il mixer mi riconosce la scheda e più o meno va tutto bene.......ma come per i primi due, al riavvio.........tutto come prima...

Come posso fare?????Su internet ho letto che il problema può essere dato da un conflitto tra l'acpi e alsa.......e per rimediare occorre aggiornare il firmware del bios......ma può essere vero?????Inoltre ho visto che consigliavano di dare il cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.dsl

Di che cosa si tratta????

Grazie in anticipo e di nuovo

CIAO A TUTTI

 :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

ciao e benvenuto nel forum di Gentoo-Linux, 

potresti postare l'output del seguente comando:

```
lspci
```

ciauz

----------

## Hanoi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ciao e benvenuto nel forum di Gentoo-Linux, 
> 
> potresti postare l'output del seguente comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao e grazie del benvenuto  :Smile: 

Ecco l'output di lspci:

#lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7400 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

05:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

05:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Unknown device 803a

05:01.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

05:01.3 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

CIAO e ancora grazie per la risposta velocissima  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Hanoi wrote:*   

> Error while initializing the sound driver:
> 
> device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)
> 
> The sound server will continue, using the null output device

 

inizia con il dare uno sguardo qui (è collegato al tuo problema) e verifica che il codec sia quello giusto;

del dsdt se ne parla qui (ma correggerlo è una operazione di una certa difficoltà), è l'ultimo thread sull'argomento ma non c'entra nulla secondo me;

mi pare che sia un errore di configurazione di alsa (cambia ogni volta l'ordine dei device) ed un conflitto nell'accesso al device da parte del sound server (con ogni probabilità quegli aborti di arts o esd).

Usi kde o gnome?

hai le use arts o esd attive?

----------

## Hanoi

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Hanoi wrote:*   Error while initializing the sound driver:
> 
> device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)
> 
> The sound server will continue, using the null output device 
> ...

 

Ciao djinnZ......uso sia kde che gnome.......e arts.....

Ho seguito il consiglio nel link che mi hai dato dove dice di abilitare hda-intel in /etc/make.conf sotto la voce ALSA_CARDS e ho visto che in /etc/make.conf non c'è la voce ALSA_CARDS......può essere per questa la fonte del mio problema??

Grazie e CIAO

 :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Si e no. inizia con il mettere va posto il sistema

Configura in make.conf ALSA_CARDS, INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS e lancia un merge -aDNuv world per rimettere a posto tutto e compilare i driver che ti servono.

Visto che usi gnome ti becchi esd per forza, devi abilitare il demone all'avvio con 

```
rc-update add eds default
```

Dopo di ciò se usi gdm devi sperare nell'aiuto di qualcun altro (non lo ho praticamente mai usato) se usi kdm per il login invece devi solo impostare arts (nella scheda del pannello di controllo dedicata al sound server) per appoggiarsi ad esound altrimenti puoi anche pensare di liberarti di arts (c'è un thread apposito, cercalo) ed appoggiarti ad esd per tutti e due i DM (esd è sempre una ciofeca IMHO ma arts lo è di più).

Se non mi sbaglio quel messaggio di errore proviene da arts che non riesce ad accedere al device perchè è usato da un altro programma (esd) o perchè non è suid (use artswrappersuid o qualcosa del genere, implica problemi di sicurezza per cui di default è disabilitata).

----------

## Hanoi

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Si e no. inizia con il mettere va posto il sistema
> 
> Configura in make.conf ALSA_CARDS, INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS e lancia un merge -aDNuv world per rimettere a posto tutto e compilare i driver che ti servono.
> 
> Visto che usi gnome ti becchi esd per forza, devi abilitare il demone all'avvio con 
> ...

 

Ciao e grazie del consiglio......ma purtroppo sono un niubbo..........anche in INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS devo mettere hda-intel?????

Come DM uso KDM e quindi se ho capito bene devo solo andare sul pannello di controllo del server sonoro e impostarlo per usare esound????

Tra l'altro l'unico aggiornamento che non riesco a fare è proprio quello di esound....magari può essere legato al mio problema...

CIAO e ancora grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

INPUT_DEVICES serve a decidere quali driver compilare per tastiera e mouse

VIDEO_CARDS quali server X ad esempio vesa, fglrx (dannATI proprietari, definizione copyright di non ricordo chi su questo forum), ndvidia etc. e per alcuni programmi come mplayer per attivare il supporto dedicato.

avendo solo il supporto per il tuo hardware ti risparmi tempo di compilazione e rogne.

c'è un problema con esound ho letto, sempre sul forum, ma essendone libero non ho idea di come abbiano risolto (vedi che per cercare i post del forum italiano non funziona la ricerca rapida ma devi andare su cerca e specificare i forum), accodati alla discussione non se ne avranno a male.

Si mi sa che dovrebbe bastarti (da root) andare in pannello di controllo e dire ad arts di usare esd e farlo avviare direttamente dall'init.

----------

## crisandbea

@Hanoi

hai la mia stessa scheda audio,

allora abilita nel kernel se non lo hai già fatto le seguenti voci:

```

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m   --> questa è quella della scheda.

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

```

fatto ciò metti in 

```
/etc/make.conf 
```

 questa riga 

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0"

```

dopo di che fai 

```
 emerge -av media-sound/alsa-utils
```

dai yes alla domanda che ti fa, fatto ciò dai 

```
 /etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

dopo ancora dai 

```
alsaconf
```

  e configuri la tua scheda,  lanci kmix, e come per magia dovrebbe andare.

ciauz

----------

## IlGab

Io non userei i driver del kernel ma gli alsa-driver ~x86

Ho anche io la stessa scheda e fino alla release 1.0.14 non mi andava il microfono.

Ora con la 1.0.15_rc2 mi funziona tutto !

----------

## crisandbea

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Io non userei i driver del kernel ma gli alsa-driver ~x86
> 
> Ho anche io la stessa scheda e fino alla release 1.0.14 non mi andava il microfono.
> 
> Ora con la 1.0.15_rc2 mi funziona tutto !

 

sono scelte,  ho sempre usato quelli del kernel, è mai un minimo problema.  le differenze sono spiegate sulla guida alla configurazione di alsa.

ciauz

----------

## Hanoi

Grazie a tutti per le dritte......ora sto facendo il merge -aDNuv world dopo che ho fatto la modifica al make.conf

Vi faccio poi sapere come è andata(speriamo bene  :Smile: )

Grazie ancora

Ciao a tutti

----------

## Hanoi

Niente....  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  purtroppo non sono riuscito a fare funzionare questa dannata scheda.......sia provando con il metodo che mi ha detto

crisandbea e sia con quello che mi ha detto djinnz.......

ad esempio con il metodo di crisandbea l'audio funziona subito solo se nel centro di controllo del kde seleziono OSS sotto la voce dispositivo audio....se metto le altre voci non c'è niente da fare.....

Inoltre ho notato che dando: equery uses ="arts" ottengo che:

artswrappersuid è abilitata;

esd è anche lui abilitato come flag (magari è questo che genera errore)...sempre non dico bestialità....

Come posso fare??

Grazie mille a tutti..

Ciao

 :Smile: 

----------

## IlGab

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   Io non userei i driver del kernel ma gli alsa-driver ~x86
> 
> Ho anche io la stessa scheda e fino alla release 1.0.14 non mi andava il microfono.
> 
> Ora con la 1.0.15_rc2 mi funziona tutto ! 
> ...

 

Personalmente ho riscontrato problemi credo legati al fatto che la scheda è quella del portatile a cui solitamente vengono fatte modifiche dal produttore e quindi i driver hanno bisogno di qualche piccola variazione.

Ne ho trovati diversi sul bug tracker di alsa col mio problema.

----------

## zoto

Io ho avuto problemi all'inizio, ma alla fine sono riuscito ad usare i moduli del kernel.

Ora però, benché l'audio funzioni, non ho nessun suono dai cd. Usando cdcd e pur

avendo messo altissimo il volume in alsamixer (cd) comunque non ricevo

nessuno suono. La cosa strana è che il cd gira...

----------

